# Wifes phone not receiving texts



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone seen this issue? My wife sometimes didn't get texts from anyone but if she reboots the phone they'll start coming in. It's almost daily that she won't get texts and won't unless she erases the inbox and reboots the phone. All vzw said when she called was to call *228

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

What rom is she running? Stock?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i also had problems sending texts today so it could be the network causing issues. maybe try a hard reset on the phone?


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Setting-apps-manage apps- messaging- clear data/cache

Give that a try

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

It's stock non rooted. It's an ongoing issue over a month or two now. I'll give that a try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> Setting-apps-manage apps- messaging- clear data/cache
> 
> Give that a try
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


This seems to have fixed the issue. Thanks guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

